# UberLyft Essentials for Noob & OG Drivers



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

New to driving? Have a couple thousand trips? Or are you a true OG driver?
Drive during the day? Or are you a bar troll?
Doesn't matter.

After 8k+ trips (4.94 Uber/4.99 Lyft)
I recommend the following:









0. Phone charger. If you need explanation, life isn't for you.

1. *BAKING SODA.* No matter what liquid. It neutralizes the acids in body fluids (think puke and urine), absorbs ANY liquid and combats stains and odors. Pour this on any spill IMMEDIATELY and it'll save you a lot of hassle. Vacuums up like a dream.
*Keep this in your car at all times. *
Even if it's just a water spill, using this immediately can prevent future mold and mildew on your seats.
This week alone I've had 2 before 9pm, and thanks to baking soda I was able to get back on the road in less than an hour. $150 cleaning fee and minimal lost wages.
















2. Paper towels. For those biohazards not worthy of washing a rag. Nuff' said.

3. Cloth & Microfiber cleaning rags. For simple goofs. Throw in the laundry and reuse. I use my cloth rags for my own coffee spills and the occasional exterior bird poo. The microfiber cleaning rags are good for you touchscreen, and the interior of your windshield (finger prints from trade dress).

4. Invisible Glass is great for the exterior glass AND SAFE FOR INTERIOR TINT. It cleans and enhances your visibility while driving while keeping your car clean.

5. EMESIS BAGS. Double duty. Emergency pax puker? (This can happen in broad daylight.) Keep a few in you back seat pocket. Need to piss (emergency) after a long ride? Can't find a restroom? This'll do ya fine. Male or female.

6. Foldable Litium-ion rechargeable hand vacuum. I bought this model years ago and cannot endorse it enough. There are other CHEAPER (maybe less effective) options.

7. Carpool/Bridgepass for you region. Time saved.

8. Costco membership. Gas. In my region, Costco is ALWAYS cheaper than UberLyft's discounts at other stations. I also use this membership to buy gum, water, and many other things on this list.

9. WATER. Not for Pax. For you. You're sitting in recycled air all day. Stay hydrated on the road and don't buy at gas stations (expensive). SIP frequently. Avoid sugar beverages unless you want a fastpass to an UberDriverBod.

10. 4-5 gallon trash bags. Multi purpose. Good to put dirty towels in until you can was them at home. Nice to have when clearing out your ride from collected wrappers and bottles or emptying your vacuum canister.

11. Track you miles. Track your expenses. EVERYTHING IS A TAX DEDUCTION.
Keep a file folder of all receipts in your glovebox.
The saddest thing I encounter is Uber drivers who have not been deducting their TRUE business expenses. Every meal. Every coffee. Every stick of gum. Every oil change. Every car wash. Cell bill. Know your rights.
I use TripLog to track my mileage and QuickBooks Self-Employed to do my taxes.
I highly recommend that FT drivers look into filing a home-office deduction as well. This lets you deduct a certain percent of your rent and utilities for business use.

12. TRADE DRESS.
Maybe you're lucky; you live in an area it's not enforced. Live in California? Just wear the darn sticker!
Tinted windows? Get a vinyl decal for the outside rear window. It's $8 or less and will save you thousands in tickets.








13. Phone mount. Because duh. I love magnetic mounts and always buy the Scoche Magic Mount.

14. This is not a charity. Time is money. If you're not confident in the way you run your ride, pax will sense that and take advantage. Don't set precedent for pax to take advantage of future drivers. 5 stars is for tipping pax.










These are items I recommend for those who hustle real hard and grind till it hurts.
They're on the pricier side, but they've paid for themselves in my experience.

1.) Husky Liners Weatherbeater. Custom for your year, make and model. They don't look like sloppy 'universal', they look OEM. These are super deep-dish. They're so thicc and tall that they'll hold multiple liters of fluid - with slosh room before anything touches your car. In California, it rarely rains. But these bad boys pay off year round. Especially when Whitney (4.78 and headed lower) who you picked up from Whole Foods drops her Iced Latte because she was juggling her Whackbook and iDevice while taking a selfie. I've had these in 2 of my 3 Uber vehicles. The other car I decided to try Weathertech. DON'T BUY WEATHERTECH. It's thin, floppy garbage.

2.) Coverking Seat Covers. HEAVILY DISCOUNTED FROM COSTCO ONLINE. If you buy through Costco online, there are 3 options. I don't recommend the 'velocivent' because its too permeable. I've had the 'neosupreme' wetsuit covers in two of my Uber Prii that had cloth seating. Like the above, these are custom to year, make, and model. When installed correctly they look OEM. If there is a spill or it gets dirty, just pop it in the washer and dry without heat. I can't bring myself to drop money on the leather ones, but I'm sure they're great too.

3.) Dual channel dash cam. I have a F750 with rear attachment hardwired (I paid less than $100). It will even trigger recording on impact when parked. Record the road ahead of you for insurance reasons. Record the pax inside your car for a variety of reasons. Check your local recording laws. In the state of California, by law certain recording devices must be disclosed. Don't drop a ton of cash on the newest model and don't buy a piece of garbage off of amazon. I recommend doing your research and buying a used or open-box. People are garbage. We are garbagemen.

4.) A good stiff drink. Don't keep this in your car. 









Bonus tips:
1.) Keep a collection (less than $10) of small bills in a visible place. I like my cupholder. It's not obnoxious like a 'tip me' sign and applies subtle peer pressure to tip.

2.) Always carry at least one self defense item in an accessible location. I like Mace PepperGel in my door and a Kershaw hidden on my person. Never carry a weapon you don't know how to wield. It's more likely to be used against you, or worse you're likely to injure yourself. Don't use spray mace in a closed vehicle.

3.) Know your car. Do your research. Know how to use an OBD scanner. Know how to change your bulbs. Know how to change a flat. Change your own filters. There's no excuse. Don't pay labor on something you could do yourself for a fraction of the price.

4.) What car should you buy for Uber? That's a trick question. If you must do this, rock whatever you already have until the wheels fall off. If you must buy another car, do so in cash. Otherwise you will get yourself upside down on a loan. More than likely your lender is not okay with you doing rideshare. You will be one accident away from bankruptcy.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I’ve never felt like such a slacker before.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Great list.
Although I agree with everything you listed, I just carry a roll of napkins, bags and one key item you forgot, also available at Costco


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Great list.
> Although I agree with everything you listed, I just carry a roll of napkins, bags and one key item you forgot, also available at Costco
> 
> View attachment 238560


I like the idea of those, and have had them in my car for years. The only instance I've used those for was to wipe grime from my plastic floor mats.


----------



## Seattle_Wayne (Feb 1, 2018)

All of this is excellent advice, and I appreciate you taking the time to put it out there. I can't stress enough to try to do as much maintenance on your own vehicle as you can. Brakes, oil changes, bulbs, filters, timing belts and replacing batteries are the simplest of things, and will save you the most money. Garages charge a minimum of $100/hr and most of them do sub-par work and cut corners. You can also save money by getting tires at junk yards. There are lots of tires with good tread and in excellent condition at a fraction of the price. 

Uber on!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> I like the idea of those, and have had them in my car for years. The only instance I've used those for was to wipe grime from my plastic floor mats.


My first cleaning fee was a guy that had been in a bar fight.
Got in front seat.
I wasn't believing his story until he got off and I found blood on the center console.
He had bloody elbows.

Thanks to those wipes it was a super easy clean up and easiest $80 I've ever made.

Also good when you have to pee in a cup and you have to touch a certain part that's been pretty sweaty for a few hours



Seattle_Wayne said:


> . You can also save money by getting tires at junk yards. There are lots of tires with good tread and in excellent condition at a fraction of the price.
> 
> Uber on!


I agree with this tip is the car is primarily your Uber car.
Not if it's also the family car.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

thatridesharegirl said:


> The other car I decided to try Weathertech. DON'T BUY WEATHERTECH. It's thin, floppy garbage.


And Mr. Weathertech is a Trump mega-donor.

Great list. I would suggest adding a pack or two of dishwashing gloves.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Most important essential:
A roof-mounted cargo carrier to carry all that crap around.


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Most important essential:
> A roof-mounted cargo carrier to carry all that crap around.
> View attachment 238581


It all fits in the compartment above my spare under the trunk. My trunk is 100% empty and both my glovebox and center console are 75% empty.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> New to driving? Have a couple thousand trips? Or are you a true OG driver?
> Drive during the day? Or are you a bar troll?
> Doesn't matter.
> 
> ...


What about a cashier's pen to check for counterfeit bills that are used for advanced tips? I got this idea from a poster on another thread.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Suntori whisky! Yamazaki 18 is another good Japanese whisky.

I also like to use Costco's non-alcohol Kirkland baby wipes for the quick "wipe-downs" on my seats from greasy hands.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

DocT said:


> Suntori whisky! Yamazaki 18 is another good Japanese whisky.


Being a big whiskey fan, I'm a bit embarrassed I haven't tried Japanese whiskey yet. 
Wasn't sure if they knew what they were doing. 
But I keep hearing about it.

Gonna have to get that bottle I keep seeing at Costco.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Being a big whiskey fan, I'm a bit embarrassed I haven't tried Japanese whiskey yet.
> Wasn't sure if they knew what they were doing.
> But I keep hearing about it.
> 
> Gonna have to get that bottle I keep seeing at Costco.


Yeah, I was skeptical too, until I tried Yamazaki and Hibiki. For some reason, I feel that Hibiki is on the sweeter side.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

thatridesharegirl said:


> WATER. Not for Pax.


Shouldn't go "budget" water for yourself though. 
Personally, I always liked naturally carbonated San Pellegrino.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Zebonkey said:


> Shouldn't go "budget" water for yourself though.


Health benefits?


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Being a big whiskey fan, I'm a bit embarrassed I haven't tried Japanese whiskey yet.


You haven't missed much. Good solid whiskey, bul lacks character.
Give me a 16 year old Lagavulin or Laphroaig any time over Yamazaki or Hibiki. 
Went to Walgreens to buy soap the other day, ended up getting a bottle of Laphroaig instead. Forgot to buy soap, of course. Ended up drunk and dirty.



Cableguynoe said:


> Health benefits?


Not much, minerals, but it tastes good.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I always preferred an older long-barrel Remington for self-defence, but that is not practical inside a car. ................too bad........................... I wonder if spaying a fire extinguisher in their face is practical or if it will have any adverse effect on a passenger who assaults you.

I have kept the trash bags in both Uber car and cab. They can double as ralph bags. In fact, they open wide and ralpher can just bury his head in it. When he is done, close up the thing and deposit in nearest trash can or in front of his address.

I keep the roll of paper towels and bottle of Spray Nine. I do not want the re-usable wipes sitting around in my car. My accountant lets me write off the paper towels as cleaning supplies. Check with your accountant and see if he will let you write off paper towels and Spray Nine. If I must wipe up something, I can toss the paper towels into either the trash bags or grocery bags (I keep them, as well) and pitch into nearest trash can or on the front lawn of the pig who made the mess in my car.

The "spare tyre" in a Ford Fusion hybrid is an air pump and a can of Fix-a-Flat. It works wonders when you hit a tyre-busting pothole. I have a four-way in the hoopty car and the DeSoto, as they still have real spare tyres. I have been trying to find one of those fake spares for the Fusion, but with no luck, so far.

I am not familiar with that fold-up vacuum. I have had a Dustbuster™ for years for the cab, so, if I am going to drive the Uber car that day instead of the cab, I put the Dustbuster™ into the Uber car. In addition, I have one of those framustans that you can plug into your cigaret lighter that has a conventional house-type outlet on it so that I can keep the Dustbuster™ charged. It also works for charging my credit card terminal. In addition, sometimes the customer will have a wall charger, only, for his telephone (every I-Phone charger that I buy lasts all of two weeks, so I am not buying any more. My android chargers last much longer). I can accommodate him with this framustan.

I have rubber floors and vinyl seats in the cab, so the Spray Nine and paper towels work, there. The Uber car has cloth seats and carpets, so the baking soda is, indeed, a must. Ozium™ also helps with the smell. You must deploy the baking soda immediately, as Original Poster has so correctly indicated. If the ralph, pee, poo or other insidious liquid works its way into your carpet or cloth seats, you will be assuming the position in the trade dress that she is showing in her Original Post. I would put rubber floors and vinyl seat covers into the Uber car if I could find a shop that will do it for 1979 prices. I have yet to find such a shop. I can afford to pay only 1979 prices when I am collecting only 1979 cab rates.

You MUST have your E-Z Pass or its equivalent. This allows you to use the HOVs, if you have enough passengers. This lets you zippity-zap through toll barriers. Remember, time is money. One of the worst aspects of the garbage rates that Uber and Lyft pay is the worse-than-garbage time rate that they pay. You will lose money if you are sitting in the CASH line at the toll booth. I do not know about other toll passes, but here, the E-Z Pass documents all of your uses on-line, so that when you e-Mail Rohit for re-imbursement for your tolls, you can provide the documentation for which he often asks.

In my drinking days I was never that crazy about Japanese whiskey. I always preferred rye, Irish or obscure single malt Scotch. I do not drink much, if at all, these days, as I do not want to start smoking, again. I gave up that on 5 July, 1998 and have been glad that I did if for no other reason than HAVE YOU SEEN HOW MUCH THOSE THINGS COST, THESE DAYS????!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????????????????????


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I wonder if spaying a fire extinguisher in their face is practical or if it will have any adverse effect on a passenger who assaults you.
> 
> I have kept the trash bags in both Uber car and cab. They can double as ralph bags. In fact, they open wide and ralpher can just bury his head in it. When he is done, close up the thing and deposit in nearest trash can or in front of his address.
> 
> ...


Why Would you spray the fire extinguisher when you can whack them in the head with it.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Why Would you spray the fire extinguisher when you can whack them in the head with it.


The high seat backs make a side-to-side swing difficult. The low roof makes an overhand swing difficult. If the tank is plastic, there is not enough impact.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Zebonkey said:


> You haven't missed much. Good solid whiskey, bul lacks character.
> Give me a 16 year old Lagavulin or Laphroaig any time over Yamazaki or Hibiki.
> Went to Walgreens to buy soap the other day, ended up getting a bottle of Laphroaig instead. Forgot to buy soap, of course. Ended up drunk and dirty.


My 2 favorite are Bourbons ( about $60 range for 750 ml bottles is as far as my expertise goes)
Blantons and Basil Haydens.

Since Costco started getting Basil for about $40, I haven't really explored too much.

But Japanese is next.

When I have a really good night (great surge or cleanup fee) I treat myself to a bottle.

Wish me luck next weekend.



Another Uber Driver said:


> The high seat backs make a side-to-side swing difficult. The low roof makes an overhand swing difficult. If the tank is plastic, there is not enough impact.


Oh.

I was imagining them on their knees outside of the car, hands tied behind their backs, and then whacking them with a large fire extinguisher.

My imagination got the best of me again.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Here are some items in my car which weren't mentioned above:

Ozium
Booster Seat
Windex
Flashlight (to read house/apartment numbers at night)
Tire pressure gauge
Android and iPhone charging cords
Bluetooth to fm radio converter (my car is old)

I had to get the thick black rubber floor mats right away because my car's interior is very light and the little rug things looked muddy/stained after the first rain storm. I have the kind that flops over the hump in the back seat so it looks like one solid piece of rubber in back.. very professional.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I always preferred an older long-barrel Remington for self-defence, but that is not practical inside a car. ................too bad........................... I wonder if spaying a fire extinguisher in their face is practical or if it will have any adverse effect on a passenger who assaults you.


It works great. Plus, you can hit them with the canister if you need to.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I don't disagree with most items posted.

But damn, y'all carry way too much.

I like to keep things simple.
Vacuum my car when I get home, etc.

The one thing I ALWAYS carry is butt wipes.
You never know when these bathrooms we visit won't be stocked.

Happened to me once.
No, I don't want to talk about it.

The Cottonelle you can find at Target travel section.
The Kirkland ones include 2 travel paks when you buy the case.

You'll thank me one day.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Another good one:. Blanket. If you live in the North and have a break down, you'll wish you had one. Also nice for putting on your seat if there's a need to put luggage on the seat.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I don't disagree with most items posted.
> 
> But damn, y'all carry way too much.
> 
> ...


I didn't realize they have flushable wipes now. That's quite a breakthrough.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Life changing!!!


----------



## Ubering My Life Away (Jun 11, 2018)

Steel handled flashlight with 4 D cell batteries. Stands up in my door, can easily and quietly access it if I need to, HURTS with just a flick of the wrist, and its just a flashlight if anyone asks. Makes it easier for pictures of messes and looking for lost items in and around the car at night, Officer.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> New to driving? Have a couple thousand trips? Or are you a true OG driver?
> Drive during the day? Or are you a bar troll?
> Doesn't matter.
> 
> ...


thatridesharegirl, you rock my world. Thank you for all of the time, effort and love put into this thread.

AMAZING.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

You can't find out if they've tipped until after you rate them.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> Another good one:. Blanket. If you live in the North and have a break down * and get foreclosed on or evicted because you can not pay the mortgage or rent on the princely sums that Uber and Lyft pay, you will be sleeping in your car and* you'll wish you had one. Also nice for putting on your seat if there's a need to put luggage on the seat.


FIFY


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> New to driving? Have a couple thousand trips? Or are you a true OG driver?
> Drive during the day? Or are you a bar troll?
> Doesn't matter.
> 
> ...


You forgot "blonde wig for ratings!"


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Carry rubbers for when a pax really wants to earn those 5 stars.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Julescase said:


> thatridesharegirl, you rock my world. Thank you for all of the time, effort and love put into this thread.
> 
> AMAZING.


That makes 2 of us.

Congrats on the feature!

_*Sponsored by Costco Wholesale*_


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

thatridesharegirl said:


> New to driving? Have a couple thousand trips? Or are you a true OG driver?
> Drive during the day? Or are you a bar troll?
> Doesn't matter.
> 
> ...


Gloves. You need gloves to clean up the mess. Also a flashlight.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Bert Dotson said:


> You can't find out if they've tipped until after you rate them.


Uber: If they didn't hand me cash, they didn't tip. (Dara agrees: https://www.cnbc.com/2018/01/23/ube...to-get-a-great-rating-on-uber--give-tips.html)
Lyft: You have 24 hours to rate them. I rate all the day's Lyft rides at once the following day before I head out for the night.


----------



## UberLady10001 (Nov 4, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> 11. Track you miles. Track your expenses. EVERYTHING IS A TAX DEDUCTION.
> 
> Every oil change.
> Are you keeping track and deducting these? I thought they were included in the $.55 p/mile mileage deduction. You're not itemizing are you?
> ...


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Add just one more Item:










Because you'll never know who enters your Vehicle.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> New to driving? Have a couple thousand trips? Or are you a true OG driver?
> Drive during the day? Or are you a bar troll?
> Doesn't matter.
> 
> ...


I also carry a blanket so pax can throw their shit in the back without them damaging the trunk area. As for the barf bags, I carry them in a clear plastic bag but do you have the ones that seal closed with a zipper or something? I can't find those but lucky for me I never had a puker. I usually avoid bar hours.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

I don't use any of that crap, but I also stop driving at midnight.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> 11. *Track you miles. Track your expenses. EVERYTHING IS A TAX DEDUCTION.*
> Keep a file folder of all receipts in your glovebox.
> The saddest thing I encounter is Uber drivers who have not been deducting their TRUE business expenses. Every meal. Every coffee. Every stick of gum. *Every oil change*. Every car wash. Cell bill. Know your rights.
> I use TripLog to track my mileage and QuickBooks Self-Employed to do my taxes.
> I highly recommend that FT drivers look into filing a home-office deduction as well. This lets you deduct a certain percent of your rent and utilities for business use.


If you're taking the 54.5 cents per mile deduction, then things like oil changes, tires, brakes, filters, repairs, etc... are not *additional *deductions. The 54.5 cents per mile includes those in them. Don't get caught double dipping on write offs.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

A bat and glove. You never know when you'll need a bat and the glove comes in handy in court.


----------



## Rockaholic (Jun 27, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I wonder if spaying a fire extinguisher in their face is practical or if it will have any adverse effect on a passenger who assaults...


If it's an ABC or BC dry powder, yes. The powder will adhere to the moisture in the eyes and nasal passage tissue making it hard to see or breathe.
This also will be the same for you, however.

Most ABC extinguishers are filled with ammonium phosphate which is highly hydroscopic. This means any residue that is not cleaned up (and there will likely be residue left behind) will attract and absorb any moisture in the air. That will cause fabrics to feel damp and become moldy; and will corrode the wiring of any electronics.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Roadmasta said:


> A bat and glove. You never know when you'll need a bat and the glove comes in handy in court.


Nah. More chances of a pick up game of basketball. 
Baseball way too hard to set up.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Loaded driving gloves are always a good idea. 4 cell mag light packs a wallop as well.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

DexNex said:


> Gloves. You need gloves to clean up the mess. Also a flashlight.


But in a pinch, remember your phone has a flashlight.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

And for the occasional smelly pax, try sniffing a can of Perri-air! 
(courtesy of Spaceballs)


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I agree with this tip is the car is primarily your Uber car.
> Not if it's also the family car.


It depends on the car they came off. I wouldn't suggest putting a legally bald tire on any car nor a dry rotted one.

I've gotten fresh tires from the junkyard before. Some people simply have bad luck, put on new brand name tires and get in an accident. If there's no marrs on the side wall or any cuts on the tread, they're good tires.

It's also a smart idea to check when they were made. It's embossed onto the sidewall, usually where the DOT code is. It will be the last 4 numbers and will have something like 2217, which means it was made in the 22nd week of 2017.

The junkyard is also a good source for parts for your car. I had a pax break my pull down clips for the back seat. Mine are in the trunk because GM. $5 and I can put my seats down again. If you're real savvy, you could also convert your car from cloth to leather without having to buy the whole foam.



Another Uber Driver said:


> The "spare tyre" in a Ford Fusion hybrid is an air pump and a can of Fix-a-Flat. It works wonders when you hit a tyre-busting pothole. I have a four-way in the hoopty car and the DeSoto, as they still have real spare tyres. I have been trying to find one of those fake spares for the Fusion, but with no luck, so far.
> 
> I have rubber floors and vinyl seats in the cab, so the Spray Nine and paper towels work, there. The Uber car has cloth seats and carpets, so the baking soda is, indeed, a must. Ozium™ also helps with the smell. You must deploy the baking soda immediately, as Original Poster has so correctly indicated. If the ralph, pee, poo or other insidious liquid works its way into your carpet or cloth seats, you will be assuming the position in the trade dress that she is showing in her Original Post. I would put rubber floors and vinyl seat covers into the Uber car if I could find a shop that will do it for 1979 prices. I have yet to find such a shop. I can afford to pay only 1979 prices when I am collecting only 1979 cab rates.


1. Check eBay. My friend's sonata was the same way and he found a "spare tire kit" there.

If not, you're gonna have to find out your bolt pattern, center bore, and backspacing (some people call that offset), the overall height of your normal tire and yank a space saver spare aka the donut tire out of the trunk of something that did come with a spare.

When I put my Buick Regal on 20" wheels, my 14" donut tire was a joke. It was a joke when it had the factory 15" steelies. I had to get a tire from the junkyard from a car with the same bolt pattern. Luckily for me, newer cars come with bigger tires. I got a 17" spare out of a Cadillac STS and it's worked fine on the Regal.

2. It would be wise to buy a retired cop car for Uber purposes. My understanding is that Uber does allow retired cop cars so long they're not marked or have the old stickers. They basically want a car with the same color on all panels.

I assume in 1979, rubber floors and vinyl seats would be around $300 or so correct?

It may be a good idea to get those universal pleather seat covers from pep boys and lay a sheet of plastic wrap on the carpet the same way dealerships do to protect the carpet. I did that on my beater that sees a lot of junkyard trips, which means lots of "dirty" car parts find their way into the car . The plastic wrap has helped a lot.

I haven't done this to my Uber car because I avoid bar runs. Since I work more dangerous areas, I wonder if I can get my windows bulletproofed at 1979 cab rates.



Bert Dotson said:


> You can't find out if they've tipped until after you rate them.


5 stars for cash tips only.

4 stars for pleasant trips that didn't yield a trip.

3 stars and below for your own personal struggles.


----------



## mkxr (Jul 1, 2016)

Keeping track of mileage is a must, but then you don't need to keep track of other maintenance (#11) like oil changes or tires, repairs. Your mileage deduction is in place of itemized car expenses to make filing easier for individuals and small businesses. After you begin operating 5 or more vehicles, then you are required to file itemized vehicle expenses instead of using the standard mileage deduction.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> New to driving? Have a couple thousand trips? Or are you a true OG driver?
> Drive during the day? Or are you a bar troll?
> Doesn't matter.
> 
> ...


Good list. The only things I would add are:

- LED "tactical" flashlight. A super-bright one with strobe function for shifting those stubborn, hard to remove sleeping drunks. Also useful for shining out the window at houses and curbs to look for house numbers, and to check the rear floor for items after drunks have exited.

- Earplugs for the drunk shift and for any group containing more than two women. I find that very loud shouting and/or screeching affects my concentration, plus it's firkin annoying.

- Disinfectant wipes that come in a flat resealable pouch.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Lollipops.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

3.75 said:


> My friend's sonata was the same way.
> 
> If not, you're gonna have to find out your bolt pattern, center bore, and backspacing (some people call that offset), the overall height of your normal tire and yank a space saver spare aka the donut tire out of the trunk of something that did come with a spare.
> 
> ...


They are building cars these days without spares as part of the weight trimming efforts. You get a pump and a can of Fix-a-Flat. That works wonders when you hit a tyre busting pothole.

I keep meaning to hit one of those tyre and rim places and get either a fake spare or real one.

They do not care about the cars' being the same colour any more. I have seen more than one retired city cab's doing Uber and Lyft.

It would have been somewhere between fifty and seventy five dollars. It is three-hundred fifty to five hundred, these days, to cover the seats and rubber floors.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> They are building cars these days without spares as part of the weight trimming efforts. You get a pump and a can of Fix-a-Flat. That works wonders when you hit a tyre busting pothole.
> 
> I keep meaning to hit one of those tyre and rim places and get either a fake spare or real one.
> 
> ...


Is your voice to text British? Geez.

My BMW has no spare because the stock tires are run flats. This causes a problem in the winter if I driver it for Uber because the winter tires are NOT run flats so I have to keep a spare in the trunk...which is why I don't drive it in the winter for RS. I kind of like the concept though...no need for a spare.

I've never heard of a complaint about mismatched body panels. There's a well known Madison Uber "pioneer" who has a spray painted black hood, presumably to cover up dings and rust.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> Is your voice to text British? Geez.
> 
> I've never heard of a complaint about mismatched body panels. There's a well known Madison Uber "pioneer" who has a spray painted black hood, presumably to cover up dings and rust.


I do not have voice-to-text, and, even if I did, I would not know how to use it. I use more than a few British spellings because when I lived in Canada, I lived in French Canada. There were times when the only English that I saw or heard was in English Canada. Thus, I learned a few British spellings that managed to stick with me.

I did not raise the matter of parti-coloured Uber cars. Despite that, there was a time when Uber would not allow them, at least not here.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> New to driving? Have a couple thousand trips? Or are you a true OG driver?
> Drive during the day? Or are you a bar troll?
> Doesn't matter.
> 
> ...


Trade dress ? I live in California and i never heard this word " trade dress " before ( it even sounds oakey ) nor have i ever been to any place that has a dress code before because it DOES NOT exsist here . Oh, the thought of even going back east, the South or midwest gives me the creeps . I was in, Georgia before . What a joke ! Doorman said i needed a suit, white shirt, etc., and tie to get in . Wow, that's so weird & backwards.


----------



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

You forgot to mention deodorizing (fart filtering) seat cover for driver, with this thing you can fart all day and every passenger who gets in the car will tell you it smells nice in here.

If you like me and gas nonstop get this also.

You can even fart with the PAX on the back seat and they will not be able to tell the difference!

Another option is scent bomb (aka fart bomb) you spray before you pick up pax, can get online or from 7 eleven, they all strong as hell, but some pax get allergies for those i had pax sneezing for like 5 minutes nonstop after getting in the car.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

moJohoJo said:


> *Trade dress ? *I live in California and *i never heard this word " trade dress " before ( it even sounds oakey* ) nor have i ever been to any place that has a *dress code* before because *it DOES NOT exsist here* . Oh, the thought of even going back east, the South or midwest gives me the creeps . I was in, Georgia before . What a joke ! Doorman said i needed a suit, white shirt, etc., and tie to get in . Wow, that's so weird & backwards.


Oh my...

"Trade dress" has nothing to do with what you're wearing.

The only "okie" here (I gather that's the pejorative you were attempting to use) seems to be you.

Also, when attempting to disparage others, it's a good idea to capitalize, punctuate, and spell properly.


----------



## Tokichop (Apr 9, 2018)

Great list
I also recommend portable microphone that can connect to your car speakers (or through your phone) for those rideshare karaoke trips
you can also burst out a song or two by yourself when life gets too quiet... or when you simply in the mood to annoy other drivers while in queue at airport


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

moJohoJo said:


> Trade dress ? I live in California and i never heard this word " trade dress " before ( it even sounds oakey ) nor have i ever been to any place that has a dress code before because it DOES NOT exsist here . Oh, the thought of even going back east, the South or midwest gives me the creeps . I was in, Georgia before . What a joke ! Doorman said i needed a suit, white shirt, etc., and tie to get in . Wow, that's so weird & backwards.




"_*Trade dress* is a legal term of art that generally refers to characteristics of the visual appearance of a product or its packaging (or even the design of a building) that signify the source of the product to consumers. *Trade dress* is a form of intellectual property._"


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Julescase said:


> But in a pinch, remember your phone has a flashlight.


You can't beat down an attacker with a flashlight!

No one-trick ponies in the car! Everything that can multitask must multitask! Maglight flashlights! Smaller ones of the same style and metal quality as well (can blind your attacker temporarily or be used to "beef up" your fist). You can get pens that are also made from weapons-grade metal that can be used to stab the soft tissue of the neck and shoulder of the attacker you have blinded with the smaller flashlight, and it will also work for keeping your handwritten log (if you keep one) and for crossword puzzles and Sudoku while waiting for pings!


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Driv0rX said:


> You forgot to mention deodorizing (fart filtering) seat cover for driver, with this thing you can fart all day and every passenger who gets in the car will tell you it smells nice in here.


LOL, I like the description of the product:
"_Bamboo charcoal cushion has strong adsorption and deodorizing ability to effectively *relieve the discomfort caused by  smoking drunk*_"


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Most important essential:
> A roof-mounted cargo carrier to carry all that crap around.
> View attachment 238581


.......And someone to explain why ANYONE with half a brain would invest in a job that you Net $7 an hour.

Sad



SuzeCB said:


> You can't beat down an attacker with a flashlight!
> 
> No one-trick ponies in the car! Everything that can multitask must multitask! Maglight flashlights! Smaller ones of the same style and metal quality as well (can blind your attacker temporarily or be used to "beef up" your fist). You can get pens that are also made from weapons-grade metal that can be used to stab the soft tissue of the neck and shoulder of the attacker you have blinded with the smaller flashlight, and it will also work for keeping your handwritten log (if you keep one) and for crossword puzzles and Sudoku while waiting for pings!


You're whistling Dixie, Jersey, someone attacks u from the back seat while ur driving best you ram that hooptie into a wall or confess ur sins and wave bye bye. Period

Anything in your hand that deviant in the back will take and stick in your ear as he gouged out your eyes while u scream for mama.

That's real world


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

transporter007 said:


> .......And someone to explain why ANYONE with half a brain would invest in a job that you Net $7 an hour.
> 
> Sad
> 
> ...


Always a possibility, and of course the car is your biggest weapon... (used it once!).

The biggest piece of advice along these lines is to be aware that anyone can disarm anyone else at any time. All they need is a little bit of luck and the slightest bit of skill and intelligence to take advantage of the opportunity. If you're going to pull out anything to use as a weapon, be prepared to use it without hesitation, and don't even pull it out until you truly believe you have nothing to lose.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

thatridesharegirl said:


> New to driving? Have a couple thousand trips? Or are you a true OG driver?
> Drive during the day? Or are you a bar troll?
> Doesn't matter.
> 
> ...


Very comprehensive.... but because I do not drive after dark I am able to eliminate some of the items. My one contrary remark would be that when I financed my new used car last week the finance company is part of the dealership and are very enthusiastic about my being an Uber driver! (My loan extends 5 yrs into the future... they probably see me buying another car sooner than that!!!)


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

thatridesharegirl said:


> New to driving? Have a couple thousand trips? Or are you a true OG driver?
> Drive during the day? Or are you a bar troll?
> Doesn't matter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

I don't want to step on anyone's toes - not this week anyway! - but no one here has really explained just what a tactical, strobe flashlight is or how it works to subdue an attacker. It is not simply a flashing light used to summon help. Here is an article from a police magazine that explains it...

it is not the entire article... go to the website for that...

http://www.policemag.com/channel/patrol/articles/2010/06/how-to-use-a-strobing-flashlight.aspx

*How to Use a Strobing Flashlight*
*Strobes have become extremely popular on police flashlights, but this tool has its pluses and minuses.*



I (the cop who wrote the article, not me posting it!!!) teach low-light classes nationwide and last year I noticed a dramatic increase in students who arrived for my classes equipped with strobe-capable lights.

As to the exact reason for this phenomenon, I can't tell you for sure. It could be the result of the manufacturers' aggressive advertising, a more economical price point on lights that have this feature, or the fact that strobe-capable lights have risen to the top of the latest "have to have" gear on many officers' lists.

The one thing I can tell you is that many of the students who arrive for my classes with their strobing lights ready to go are often not aware of the pros and cons of strobe light deployment. Many, in fact, believe that the disorientating effect of a strobe light exposure is a relatively new innovation.

It isn't.

*The Bucha Effect*

Let's look at the history of disorientation caused by strobe light exposure. The phenomenon that occurs when a person experiences dizziness and confusion when exposed to strobe lighting was first identified by a Dr. Bucha in the 1950s when he was asked to investigate a series of unexplained helicopter crashes.

After the crashes, surviving crew members said they experienced dizziness and disorientation from the strobing effect of rotating helicopter blades. The crews reported looking up at the sky with the rotors spinning above, creating the strobing effect that caused the disorientation. The rotor blades of the helicopter caused the sunlight to strobe in the eyes of the pilots, causing them to lose control of their machines. Dr. Bucha's first name has been lost to history, but this phenomenon has been known as the Bucha effect ever since.

*Benefits of Strobing Lights*

Fast forward to the recent spike in popularity of the tactical strobe light we see today. The human response to strobe light exposure is not new but the creation of the strobing flashlight and the method and instrument of delivery continues to evolve.

Is the strobe light a gimmick or a viable tactical innovation? Do the positive benefits of strobe light deployment outweigh the negatives?

Here are some of the claims that are made in regard to the effects of a strobe light exposure.


Disorients the suspect
Diminishes an assailant's night adaptation
Causes a disruption to the subject's vision, which affects his or her ability to use force
Provides a visual and psychological hurdle to aggression
Decreases the suspect's direct and peripheral vision
Induces fear
Let's take a more in-depth look at some of these claims.

Flash/strobe disorientation is the result of an "after image" or temporary visual imprint caused by a brief exposure to high-intensity light levels. This image varies with light level and time duration or frequency of the exposure. The disorientation occurs as specific light frequencies affect the brain and the light cycles through those frequencies too fast for the brain to adjust.

Strobing tactical lights do not allow the photoreceptors to reset, which shocks an individual's vision. Strobing bright light forces the brain's perception input to arrive in segments, thus creating after images as the brain labors to fill in or complete the partial image created by the momentary exposure of the strobe. These after images compound with each strobe exposure, which increases perceptual disparity.

Police tacticians have long recognized the blinding caused by placing the hotspot of a high-intensity light in a subject's eyes. Add the disorientation caused by the strobing of a quality bright light and the benefits are obvious. However, these benefits also come with some disadvantages and tactical concerns.

*Tactical Concerns*

When deployed without the benefits of an accompanying constant light (cover officer), a strobe light may make the user experience an inability to see or recognize subtle/deliberate slow movements made by the suspect.

In training classes I am routinely able to move my hands eight to 10 inches before my threatening motions are recognized by the student who is exposing me to the strobe. Of course, my movements must be very slow and deliberate in order to avoid detection by the student.

Also, exposure to any bright light in a dark environment after low-light adaptation has been achieved will in fact deteriorate a subject's night vision. However, I have not been able to verify the claim that strobe exposure will diminish night vision adaptation to any greater degree. Much in the way that a brief exposure of a bright light in a person's eyes from a flash into a mirror while clearing a bathroom will cause some discomfort and a momentary disoriented state, we do not lose our established night vision to any significant degree. In multiple tests with students on the live fire range, I have not seen any significant loss of target identification or engagement after the strobe exposure has been ended and the eyes are given just seconds to adapt.

As to the claim that strobe exposure causes a disruption to vision that affects the suspect's ability to use force, I agree.

This is obvious to anyone who has ever applied the strobe exposure to another person. It is often stated that humans are 70 percent to 80 percent visual. This is true. And it is very difficult to formulate any type of plan, coordinate physical movement, or manifest any effective aggression without an intelligent assessment to build on. This is impossible to do while experiencing a strobe exposure.

During a lethal confrontation, lack of information/intelligence can be stress inducing in itself. Much in the same manner as stated above a strobe exposure will provide a visual and psychological hurdle to aggressive movement or behavior. It is the fear of the unknown in many cases. During a strobe exposure, a suspect is unable to identify the officer by size, number, physical presence, exact location, environmental conditions, and much more. Without many of these points of intelligence, the suspect is incapable of developing a plan with any expectation of success.

That strobe exposure decreases the suspect's direct and peripheral vision is another claim we must look at realistically. Without question, direct and peripheral vision are decreased.

However, is there a significant increase in this vision deterioration as a result of the strobe exposure over just a constant bright light? If the suspect and the officer remain stationary, I say there is not a significant increase as a result of applying the strobe. Exposure to a quality bright constant light will significantly decrease the suspect's direct and peripheral vision. In student testing, I have not seen any measurable difference between applying the strobe and a bright constant light.

While performing the above-mentioned tests, I did recognize a benefit of the strobe exposure to the officer when the officer moves toward the suspect. In many cases the officer is able to advance or close the gap to the suspect without detection. This same movement is not as successful without the strobe. Using the strobe, the officer is often able to move as much as 25 feet without detection.

Despite popular belief to the contrary, the strobing in itself is not a fear inducer. It is the disorientation and confusion caused by the strobe exposure that leads to fear in some people. In most cases when you can limit the suspect's ability to gather and process intelligence you can increase the potential for fear. The strobe exposure certainly provides this limiting factor and can be particularly effective due to the accompanying disorientation experienced.

*CONTINUED:* How to Use a Strobing Flashlight







»


----------



## RideshareinCali (May 11, 2017)

_5. EMESIS BAGS. Need to piss (emergency) after a long ride? Can't find a restroom? This'll do ya fine. Male or *female*.
_
Proof?? Hahaha j/k.

Thanks for putting together such a comprehensive list. You are a rideshare rockstar


----------



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

RideshareinCali said:


> _5. EMESIS BAGS. Need to piss (emergency) after a long ride? Can't find a restroom? This'll do ya fine. Male or *female*._


I just pull into alley or any street and do it in center of LA pretty much. Even if they see me they have to get their phone and take a pic i be long gone by then, whole thing takes about 10-20 seconds.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

Retired Senior said:


> I don't want to step on anyone's toes - not this week anyway! - but no one here has really explained just what a tactical, strobe flashlight is or how it works to subdue an attacker. It is not simply a flashing light used to summon help. Here is an article from a police magazine that explains it...
> 
> it is not the entire article... go to the website for that...
> 
> ...


So 1. you're in the front seat driving, 2. the assailant is in the back seat (behind you, unencumbered) ready to rock and roll.
3. You're going to take a strobe light out and 3. subdue him.

REAL WORLD: the pissed off guy in the back seat (behind you) is going to closed-fist power punch you in the side Of your head knocking you into next week, take that strobe light away from u and ram it down your throat breaking all your teeth and keep it there until u choke to death.

Then assailant will take ur milkshake from your dead hands, eat ur taco, dump ur body and drive your car to an undisclosed location.

To add insult to injury the assailant will one star you and comment: unprofessional driver

Good plan


----------



## theLaw (Jul 4, 2017)

Great list! Just a couple of additions imo:

1. *Microfiber Dusting/Cleaning Mitts* - the trick is to use them damp to quickly remove dust/dirt/oil from any hard surface (dash/steering wheel/door panels/etc) - use the mitts, and I promise you'll never go back to the towels/rags










2. *White Cotton Cleaning Cloths *- much cheaper and more effective than paper towels for windows










Made a thread with more details here if you're interested: https://uberpeople.net/threads/experts-guide-to-cleaning-your-vehicle.264613/

Cheers!


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

theLaw said:


> Great list! Just a couple of additions imo:
> 
> 1. *Microfiber Dusting/Cleaning Mitts* - the trick is to use them damp to quickly remove dust/dirt/oil from any hard surface (dash/steering wheel/door panels/etc) - use the mitts, and I promise you'll never go back to the towels/rags
> 
> ...


Keep those windows clean so you won't get lost on the way to bankruptcy court


----------



## theLaw (Jul 4, 2017)

transporter007 said:


> Keep those windows clean so you won't get lost on the way to bankruptcy court


Personally, I've always viewed Uber/Lyft as a minimum wage/entry level job to be done for a short time, or just for extra cash/hobby.

I'm currently pulling in $18/hr consistently driving only sporadically during the day, and the min wage in my state is $7.25/hr (Walmart probably pays around $9-10 here). The rates here are about 1/2 what they are in San Francisco.

Several years ago I learned that in the US basically anyone can set their own wage (multiple times higher than min) if they're willing to work for themselves. In my opinion, Ride-sharing is the equivalent of bagging groceries/sorting boxes/entry-level work, and frankly much easier than those jobs.

Cheers!


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

I think one of the best upgrades I got was a starter that also has an undercover GPS feature as well as a feature to lock/unlock my car from anywhere in the world as long as you have a internet connection. It’s pricey plus you got to pay about $12 a month to use the GPS tracking but it’s so worth it. If I decide I don’t want to it, I can cancel anytime and if I ever run into a situation where I accidentally lock myself out of my car, all I have to do is go into the app, pay the reactivation fee and boom, I can unlock my car from my phone. It’s like having a locksmith in your pocket! I’m just glad that I can track my car if it ever got stolen.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Did anybody mentioned one of these!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

thatridesharegirl said:


> The saddest thing I encounter is Uber drivers who have not been deducting their TRUE business expenses. Every meal. Every coffee. Every stick of gum. Every oil change. Every car wash. Cell bill. Know your rights.


If you're expensing meals and coffee, you're not going to like your audit. The gum is only an expense if you're giving it away. Oil changes are included in the standard mileage deduction. Cell bill only if you use that cell exclusively for work, otherwise it's a percentage.

These aren't rights, they're deductions you may one day have to justify as an allowed and normal business expense.

Otherwise, good list and post.

Source: Sister does audits for IRS and IC/C/business owner for most of my 35 years of working.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Where is the bottle of lube for pax when Uber's upfront pricing ends up screwing them over and the pax is upset at you thinking it's your fault?


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I gave up that on 5 July, 1998 and have been glad that I did if for no other reason than HAVE YOU SEEN HOW MUCH THOSE THINGS COST, THESE DAYS????!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????????????????????


Happy 20 year anniversary on quitting smoking!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

DocT said:


> Yeah, I was skeptical too, until I tried Yamazaki and Hibiki. For some reason, I feel that Hibiki is on the sweeter side.


They had a better one at Costco. 
But i went with this one.

Not bad.

Not the best I've had but it's nice trying something where I can taste the differences.


----------



## BlueManOC (Jun 21, 2018)

Would quickbooks self employed be good to buy to track all mileage and expenses


----------



## SHRPR (Jul 13, 2018)

Wow, these are some great tips! Have you found that by doing any of these your tips have increased? Do you think that offering them water or a snack might increase the chance for tips? Thanks for the Advice


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

transporter007 said:


> Keep those windows clean so you won't get lost on the way to bankruptcy court


LMMFAO!!!!


----------



## Neologismist (Aug 17, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> I didn't realize they have flushable wipes now. That's quite a breakthrough.


The problem is they are flushable, but they are wreaking havoc on sewer systems. They clog up pipes and add frequent, costly maintenance expenses to wastewater treatment.
Wet some toilet paper or better yet get a bidet (at home anyway ... retrofits are easy, cost $30 on Amazon.)
Or throw them in a special flip-top trash can when done.


----------

